# Too late to start in northern Illinois?



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Hello there. I am looking forward to starting my journey in beekeeping. However from what I have read I think it would be too late to start a hive this year. I live in northern Illinois. I have nothing needed for beekeeping yet so I'm thinking I would be better off waiting until next spring to start unless you all thought I could get a hive and order bees to have a successful hive this year? 
I also thought that maybe I could try to find a local beekeeper in my area to see if I could watch them do some things with the bees and learn more about it. I just moved into my area so I have no idea as to how to find a local beekeeper. 
Any thoughts would be great.
Thanks!


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Not really to late unless your talking the first part of July. Problem is finding bees for sale this late. Most places take orders and are sold out by March.

To find a bee keeper in your area start by doing a inter net search for the *Illinois state bee keeping club*. They may have a list of clubs and one may be in your area. Many times they also have a contact addy or phone number so you can call and get information about a local bee keeper 2 or 3. 

Do not expect and honey this year.


 Al


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Thanks so much! I'm really wanting to get things started so I can have the pollination and honey sooner, but I was thinking the same thing about the bees. I'm probably better off waiting till next spring and just getting more informed this year. Thanks for your reply!


----------



## arnie (Apr 26, 2012)

better if you can get your bees this year next year you will get honey . wishing you good luck


----------



## WildPrGardens (Mar 8, 2014)

Never too late.

You'll learn the most when you actually have bees.

Get connected with a local club. Someone will help.

Maybe get a split from one of their hives or catch a swarm or do a cutout of a hive that is where it shouldn't be.

If money is tight, you don't need everything that's in a beginners kit.

Just a veil, smoker, hive tool, and of course a home for the bees.

Plans are everywhere, easiest to buy boxes and frames, build your own tops and bottoms.
Just a piece of plywood to fit the top flush, one a little longer for the bottom with some shims around it to lift the stack of boxes up a little and one hole so they can get in and out. It doesn't need to be any bigger than your thumb to start.
I have some hives that have survived years with nothing more.

No foundation expense needed, bees know how to make wax and build their own comb.

Try to get enough together for two hives. You'll learn more and have better luck keeping them alive.

Goodluck


----------



## orangehen (Dec 7, 2005)

Hi, I live near Orangeville, and have been a member of the Stateline Beekeepers club since 1996 - there are quite a few beekeepers near Dakota, and you're welcome to come to our club meetings.


----------



## farmnewbie (Apr 18, 2014)

Thank you!! I actually bought some equipment last week and getting my bees by next weekend hopefully! 
I would love to attend the next meeting. I will look into it.


----------

